
Rust Belt Rust Conference session abstracts are now available - shepmaster
http://www.rust-belt-rust.com/sessions/
======
shepmaster
From the website:

Rust Belt Rust is a conference for people of any level of Rust experience--
you're welcome even if you're just interested in Rust!

October 27th & 28th, 2016 in Pittsburgh, PA, USA

